# Problème playlist - Appli musique



## croft208 (26 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour 

Je me suis inscrit car j’ai un gros problème avec l’application musique de mon iPhone.
Au niveau des OS : 
iPhone 6s iOS 10.11.1
Macbook Air 10.12.1

Alors en fait, lorsque je crée des playlists, que ce soit depuis l’iPhone ou depuis iTunes sur le mac, une fois les playlists établies, je ne peux pas modifier l’ordre des musiques. Lorsque je fais cette manip sur l’iPhone, en validant le nouvel ordre, ça s’annule et les musiques se remettent dans l’ordre que l’iPhone a décidé. Même problème en modifiant l’ordre depuis iTunes.

J’ai tenté la restauration mais le problème persiste.

Quelqu’un a t-il une solution ? Merci


----------



## Chazam51460 (4 Juin 2017)

Petit up
je rencontre le même problème, impossible d'organiser mes playlist, dès que je valide l'ordre, la playlist revient dans l'ordre original
Iphone SE : IOS 10.3.2
je ne trouve pas de solution :/

Merci


----------

